# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه غیرانتفاعی خوب در  تهران با هزینه معقول

## na30

به نام  خدا
بچه ها سلام.
من امسال سال دوم ریاضی ام.
آقا یکی به من گفت که بهتره برای سال سوم و پیش برم دبیرستان غیرانتفاعی!
به نظر خودمم دلایلی که آورد برای رفتن به مدارس غیرانتفاعی خیلی دلایل درست و محکمی بود
می خواستم لطف کنید چندتا مدرسه غیرانتفاعی خوب تو تهران با هزینه معقول معرفی کنید.ممنون.

----------


## SNIPER

سرای دانش خیلی خوبه استاد کرامت هم اونجاست.

----------


## rezmile

دبیر زیست.مولف قلمچی هم هست

----------


## پویا دقتی

> به نام  خدا
> بچه ها سلام.
> من یه مشکلی داشتم می خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> من امسال سال دوم ریاضی ام.
> پارسال تو دبیرستان تزکیه منطقه8 درس می خوندم اما خوب به خاطر یکی از معلم هام مجبور شدم مدرسم رو عوض کنم معدلم پارسال شد 19.18
> برای سال دوم رفتم دبیرستان ایثار شاهد منطقه 3 تاره خیلی از خونمون هم دوره ماهی 250 فقط هزینه سرویس میدم.
> حالا اینا به کنار من یه مشکلی که دارم اینه که میگرن عصبی شدیدی دارم و بعضی اوقات یه دفعه حالم بد میشه و مثلا بعضی روزا نمی تونم برم مدرسه به خاطر همین موضوع ناظممون خیلی زیاد داره اذیتم می کنه انقد که دیگه یه بار اشکم رو در آورد و حالم رو بد کرد........
> معلماش خیلی سطح علمی بالایی ندارن منم به تعریف یکی از دوستام رفتم اینجا تازه معدلمم افت کرد و نزدیک 18.5 شدم.
> بچه ها می خواستم بدونم اگه شما جای من بودید مدرستون رو عوض می کردید چون به احتمال زیاد این ناظمه سال بعد هم ناظم پایه ما میشه آخه دخترش هم پایه ما هس.
> ...


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

خب اگه می تونین مدرستون رو عوض کنین ..... ولی شرایطتون رو به مدرسه جدید توضیح بدین تا اونا هم وضعیت شما رو بدونن

درس ها رو هم سعی کنین خودتون بخونین ......  بیشتر کتاب ها رو میشه بدون معلم خوند

----------


## ikonkuri

اگ واسه معدل نهائی میری میتونی همون دولتی بری و خودت بخونی 
مهم تلاشته نه مدرسه
حیفه پولللللل
محیط تاثیر داره ولی به نظر من مسی موفق میشه ک به همه عوامل محیطی اطافش بتونه غلبه کنه
اصولا از لحاظ روانشناسی تغییر درونی هیچوقت رخ نمیده مگه اینکه خود فرد همت کنه و بخواد وقتیم غلبه کنه مزه پیروزی چشیدنیه
الکی دوترم روانشناسی هیلگارد پاس نکردیما  :Y (669):  :Y (766):

----------


## daniad

ببین 
مدرسه تنها تاثیر مهمی که داره جوشه 
وگرنه همه درسا رو میتونی خودت بخونی 
پس ترجیها یا اصلا عوض نکن یا اگه میکنی برو یه جا که رتبه برتر زیاد داشته باشه
عوض کردن مدرسه ام رو وضعیت روحی زیاد تاثیر میزاره حواست باشه

----------


## pedram naft

یه غیر انتفعی برو که مثل تیز هوشان باشه تا خوب بخونی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## مسیح

دلایلی که بری غیرانتفاعی چیه؟

----------


## omid1998

برو غير انتفاعي،

Sent from my HTC D816 using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

روشنگر شهرک غرب
ابوریحان خیابون شریعتی

----------


## h@m!d reza

> سوال منم هس... اگه کسی جایی ک پیش خوب و قوی داره رو میشناسه بگه....علوی چطوره؟؟؟ کسی اطلاع داره؟


مدرسه اي هست ، فك كنم اسمش روشنگره ، اگه بريد تضمينيه، 

فقظ شهريه ش يكم !!!!!  گرونه ....

----------


## یک نفر

> اگ واسه معدل نهائی میری میتونی همون دولتی بری و خودت بخونی 
> مهم تلاشته نه مدرسه
> حیفه پولللللل
> محیط تاثیر داره ولی به نظر من مسی موفق میشه ک به همه عوامل محیطی اطافش بتونه غلبه کنه
> اصولا از لحاظ روانشناسی تغییر درونی هیچوقت رخ نمیده مگه اینکه خود فرد همت کنه و بخواد وقتیم غلبه کنه مزه پیروزی چشیدنیه
> الکی دوترم روانشناسی هیلگارد پاس نکردیما


دقیقا.
 یکی رو میشناسم یه مدرسه دولتی خیلی خیلی معمولی و عادی رفت و مکانیک شریف قبول شد... درصد زیادی به خودت بستگی داره اما خب جوّ و معلم هم تاثیر داره بخصوص جو. سعی کن مدرسه ای بری که حداقل یه نفر نسبتا بهتر یا مساوی خودت داشته باشه... عالی میشی اگه باهاش یا باهاشون تو رقابت بیفتی، البته رقابت سالم نه استرسی!

فرستاده شده از MT11iِ من با Tapatalk

----------

